# camera doesn't play videos



## PJS111 (May 21, 2009)

hi, i tried putting a .mov file onto my digital camera to play it but it sais "unrecognized file format", but it is a mov file!! and my camera records in mov. can someone help me??? (My camera plays its own recorded .mov video files)
My camera:M1033 (http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=12418&pq-locale=en_US)

When I choose "movie Inspector" in Quicktime this comes up for the videos:

.mov files recorded by my camera:
-Format= MPEG-4 Video, 1326 x 746, Millions
µ-Law 2:1, Mono, 16.000 kHz
-Movie FPS= 30.11
-Playing FPS= 30.11
-Data Rate= 12.65 mbits/sec
-Normal Size= 1280 x 720 pixels

My .mov file is:
-Format= AAC,Mono,32.000kHz
H.264, 995 x 746, Millions
-Movie FPS= 29.97
-Playing FPS= 29.97
-Data Rate= 564.88 kbits/sec
-Normal Size= 320 x 240 pixels

I have 2 free video converters that i often use called "Pazera Video converter suite" and "RAD Video Tools". Maybe they can help me somehow???

Thanks for any help, philip


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

looking at that information it is the codec used to compress your movie file (H.264) that is most likely the problem - H.264 is a high compression codec and your camera most likely is not equipped to us it.
Your file information doesn't give a video file format (AAC is an audio file format) - can you play the video on your computer?
For more detailed information on the file - downlaod, install and use GSpot (link in my signature area).
If unsure of how to interpret results in GSpot post a screenshot of the GSpot window with the .mov file open in it.


----------



## PJS111 (May 21, 2009)

I can play both of the vids on my pc.here are the gspot screenshots:
video made by my camera:








video that my camera wont play:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

no screenshot? look here for instructions :grin:


----------



## PJS111 (May 21, 2009)

oh im sorry i had them posted but they were stored on a file share site and looks like they're not on that site anymore


----------



## PJS111 (May 21, 2009)

video made by my camera:








video that my camera wont play:








There that should work


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

with the one your camera won't play - it is a quicktime movie encoded using H.264 compression
the camera generated one is an mpeg4 (in mpeg elementary video container)

I think you will find that your camera will not play quicktime movies that are not using mpeg container format. The fact that it is encoded using H.264 compression may also be working against you here.


----------

